

OS X Mountain Lion - luigivibal
http://luigivibal.com/2012/07/os-x-mountain-lion/
Most Advanced Destkop Operating System coming to your appstore 25th of July
======
Le_SDT
I don't get how 'amazing' those features are. Funny apple making the simplest
thing and making people believe it's a revolution and it's magical... btw,
this message has been send from a mac, I'm mac and windows lover ;) I like
linux too for servers! :D

~~~
BaconJuice
My thoughts exactly. I don't use FB or Twitter or iMessage. So what good are
all those "amazing" features to me?

